# Aires are they Safe



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I am new to MH and have just been reading some of the postings and it appears that a lot of you use the Aires, is there something i have been missing are there different Aires, e.g. safe ones and ones to avoid as from other forums i have looked at they strongly suggest that Aires should be avoided at ALL COSTs

Your advice would be welcome
Brian


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*saftey of aires*

hi brian
dont be put off by scare stories (urban myths) aires are ok in general i only avoid aires on non pay sections of the autoroutes for overnight stays.

regards t.c.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Enodreven,

Welcome to the site, you will find lots of views on a big variety of topics particularly if you search the forums.

As far as Aires are concerned I think the general concensus of opinion is that the small Aires around villages, etc are perfectly safe. There have been problems on some of the main road aires but in my opinion it is better to avoid these and enjoy the quieter country ones anyway.

Enjoy your trip anyway.

BillD


----------



## slicker (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi All. Have just been reading your views on aires and as we are travelling to France next week we found it interesting. We now know which aires to use and which to avoid. Will look to be nearer villages etc., rather than the bigger ones. Thanks.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

We have travelled in France quite a bit and never had any problems with aires near small villages or those near beaches. Cities we tend to avoid and of course the autoroutes. Do you have the aires book? if not you can often get them in the large supermarkets, tabacs etc although this late in the season it might be more difficult.
Have you looked at the photo gallery aires section. 
Have fun there are some lovely places to stay.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian. Welcome to Motorhome facts.

You mention other forums and I suspect you have been onto one of the sites were there is a mixture of caravanners, campers and motorhome owners.
When a topic is raised mentioning the use of aires there is a strong response from caravanners in particular who advise against their use.

By and large, apart from a very small number, caravanners are restricted to the use of the aires on autoroutes and there have been warnings for years that overnighting on these can be dangerous particularly in certain areas. North of Lyon and the route south through Provence for one.

The aires most used by motorhomes are those purpose built and found in hundreds of small towns and villages scattered across France. 
We together with many members of Motorhome Facts have probably used hundreds of these in complete safety and will continue to do so.

For more information I recommend you read Peejay's guide under:- 
Guides 
Mini Guide to Aires

towards the bottom of the list on the left hand side of this page.

You might find my album which shows views of many aires useful and there are many more in other albums.


----------



## slicker (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Rita. Yes have looked at photos of aires but as yet have no book about them. As you say its a bit late in the season now and as yet have not been able to get one. But not worried as I am sure once we get to France we will soon get into the swing of things.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We got our book in a little bookshop in Fecamp EU8 - pays for itself the first time you use it.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

It seems to me that most of the confusion and misinformation comes about due to the use of the single word 'Aires', mostly, as stated above by non-motorhoming tourists who use French Autoroutes habitually.

a) Motorway and roadside ''aires' are usually 'Aire de Repos' which basically amounts to a roadside rest area on highways and national roads. If they have motorhome water services, they may occasionally be signposted 'Aire de Services' or if there is a filling station there, for example.
b) Motorhome 'aires' are almost always 'Aire de Services' or 'Aire de Camping-Car'. These are the purpose built or adapted areas for motorhomers, mostly away from highways, and almost always with water and sewage services provided. They are intended for motorhome camping.

These two are very different animals and although there is inevitable crossover, they should not to be confused. When people talk about 'aires' being dangerous to sleep on, they are almost certainly talking about (a) above - Aires de Repos. It is on these main road-side locations that the majority of problems with crime occur. 

Newcomers to this site and the business of using Aires for motorhome camping need to have this distinction firmly fixed in their minds when considering at what kind of location to overnight. When experienced motorhomers talk about using 'Aires' for camping, they are almost always talking about (b) above.

Nobby


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Good point Nobby

I always assumed we were talking about the ones in towns, usually signposted with a blue sign, with an outline picture of a Motorhome in white.

But the signs on motorways as you say nearly always say Aire or Aire de Services, and these places usually look a bit bleak, especially if it's just toilet blocks and parking.

Very well explained.

Dave


----------

